
Ask HN: Is there a script/app to generate a playbook from a running system? - LockAndLol
I have a running server and would like to migrate to another linux distro for access to more recent packages and familiarity with the commands.
I figured it would be the best time to move towards configuration as code and Ansible seems to be the best way forward.<p>In order to cut down on the time required to write the playbook, it would be great if there were a script that could help generating a playbook e.g detect installed software, detect custom &#x2F; user services, find and migrate docker-compose.yml to the ansible equivalent, etc.<p>Does something like that exist yet?
======
verdverm
I think you'll learn more ansible making the migration by hand.

Dent use ansible to replace docker compose, just because you can doesn't mean
you should. They are only joining the container fray because they are losing.
Not the right tool for working with containers and their configuration

~~~
LockAndLol
I'm already capable of using ansible. The goal is to speed up the process. I
thought that given it's used in the industry, that tools would've been written
to simplify the process.

~~~
verdverm
We use ansible to copy a docker compose file in place, and the .env file, but
don't template or or anything

